# Chincoteague Ponies



## VirginiaHuguenot

Here are video clips showing the 2008 Chincoteague Pony swim:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fC8hrPFAFgk]YouTube - Chincoteague Pony Swim 2008[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBX9OEORVrQ]YouTube - Wild Pony Swim[/ame]

For more on the history of this event and the famous story of _Misty of Chincoteague_, see the links below:

Chincoteague Pony - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Chincoteague, Virginia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Misty of Chincoteague - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfBcimUz43A]YouTube - Ponies at Assateague[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZ3Zdet5Bsw]YouTube - The Wild Ponies Of Assateague Island #1[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVWlNCAOkcc]YouTube - The Wild Ponies Of Assateague Island #2[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qJx3M6S5Qo]YouTube - The Wild Ponies Of Assateague Island #3[/ame]


----------



## Mushroom

_



Misty of Chincoteague

Click to expand...

_My kids love that book. It is a sweet and beautiful story. I confess that I love it, too. Thanks, Andrew.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Brad said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> Misty of Chincoteague
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _My kids love that book. It is a sweet and beautiful story. I confess that I love it, too. Thanks, Andrew.



 We just watched that movie while we were in Chincoteague last week. The real-life Maureen Beebe (Hursh) is still alive and working as a waitress in a restaurant on the island currently.


----------



## Mushroom

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Brad said:
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> Misty of Chincoteague
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _My kids love that book. It is a sweet and beautiful story. I confess that I love it, too. Thanks, Andrew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just watched that movie while we were in Chincoteague last week. The real-life Maureen Beebe (Hursh) is still alive and working as a waitress in a restaurant on the island currently.
Click to expand...

That's great. The kids have been waiting for it to come availble at the library, so hopefully we'll see it soon.

BTW, after a long procastination, I sent Rev. Grimes his old hymnal a couple of weeks ago. Thanks for the address. I hope he enjoys it.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Brad said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brad said:
> 
> 
> 
> My kids love that book. It is a sweet and beautiful story. I confess that I love it, too. Thanks, Andrew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just watched that movie while we were in Chincoteague last week. The real-life Maureen Beebe (Hursh) is still alive and working as a waitress in a restaurant on the island currently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's great. The kids have been waiting for it to come availble at the library, so hopefully we'll see it soon.
> 
> BTW, after a long procastination, I sent Rev. Grimes his old hymnal a couple of weeks ago. Thanks for the address. I hope he enjoys it.
Click to expand...


 You're very welcome!


----------

